# Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€



## butter_milch (23. November 2010)

*Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Für umgerechnet nur 16,38€ verkauft die britische Website gameplay.co.uk das Rollenspiel Fallout: New Vegas (UK). Der Versand nach Deutschland beträgt  3,45€. Zahlen kann man aber nur mit einer Kreditkarte.

Der einzige andere Anbieter, welcher hier mithalten kann ist game.co.uk, wo das Spiel momentan 18,71€ kostet. Laut Geizhals gibt es die Normalversion (UK) sonst erst ab 26,88€.

Ein deutsches Exemplar kostet im Vergleich mit min. 42,98€ glatt 2.6x soviel (26,60€ mehr). Der Preis hat mich also selbst für britische Verhältnisse sehr überrascht.

Auch die Collectors Edition wurde kurzzeitig für schlappe 28,08€ angeboten, ist allerdings schon vergriffen.

Quellen: stehen alle im Text

Anmerkung: Viel Blabla um irgendwelche Zahlen, aber ich hoffe, dass zumindest einige von euch etwas mit diesem Hinweis anfangen können. Desweiteren empfehle ich Käufern, wie ich, gleich ein ganzes Paket (unter 1KG) zusammenzustellen oder sogar für Freunde mitzukaufen. Es lohnt sich, da Spiele aus GB meist unverschämt günstig sind.​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*

Klingt verlockend, nur es gibt leider viele die mit Englisch wenig anfangen können auch ist das mit Kreditkarten ist nicht jedermanns sache


----------



## JHD (23. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*

Danke für die Info!


----------



## flashdanc3 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*

tjoa.also auch wenn ich recht gute englischkenntnisse habe,aber grado solche text/sprachlastigen games wie fallout,spiel ich lieber in deutsch.
vegas habich btw auch schon durch,hat nur knappe 180 stunden gedauert 
und ich find die deutsche synchro auch okay.

superspiel!!!


----------



## Mental Gear (23. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*

Gute Englischkenntnisse sollten heutzutage eigentlich Grundvoraussetzung bzw. Standard sein.
Fallout hat eindeutlig die bessere Synchro in Englisch, bei manch anderem Spiel ist Deutsch besser(siehe Gothic).
Hab schon bei F3 Englisch bevorzugt und bei NV bleibt's sicher dabei.
Wichtiger Preishinweis auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Käksch (23. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*



Mental Gear schrieb:


> Gute Englischkenntnisse sollten heutzutage eigentlich Grundvoraussetzung bzw. Standard sein.
> Fallout hat eindeutlig die bessere Synchro in Englisch, bei manch anderem Spiel ist Deutsch besser(siehe Gothic).
> Hab schon bei F3 Englisch bevorzugt und bei NV bleibt's sicher dabei.
> Wichtiger Preishinweis auf jeden Fall.



Warum sollten *gute *Englischkenntnisse standart sein?
Standart sollten Schulkenntnisse sein. Nich mehr und nich weniger.
Und das Pflegen der eigenen Sprache, so daß es gar nich nötig is gute Englischkenntnisse zu haben.
Fallout hat eindeutig zu viel Text. Da is Deutsch eindeutig die bessere Wahl. Man will ja schließlich alle Feinheiten verstehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*

Schulenglisch sollte man schon beherrschen, Deutsch ist ja bei den Weltsprachen eher ein Nischenprodukt von daher kann es nie schaden sich mit den Weltsprachen zu befassen. Es zeigt sich in vielen Bereichen das der Tellerrand sehr klein geworden ist, und bei der Übersetzung auch Fehler drin sind. Man beachte aus Spass mal nur so mache Bedienungsanleitung


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*



Käksch schrieb:


> Fallout hat eindeutig zu viel Text. Da is Deutsch eindeutig die bessere Wahl. Man will ja schließlich alle Feinheiten verstehen.



der witz ist, dass viele nuancen schon bei der übersetzung ins deutsche draufgehen, weil die lokalisationen einfach nicht mit der gleichen sorgfalt gemacht werden wie das englische original. von der qualität der sprecher ganz zu schweigen.
zur fallout-atmosphäre gehört englisch einfach dazu, deutsch wirkt da immer aufgesetzt.

btt: ich hab mit versand etwas über 40 euro für die uk-importversion bezahlt über amazon marketplace


----------



## Dude (23. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*

Laut dieser hervorragenden Seite kann man die engl. Version über STEAM auf deutsch umstellen:
OGDB - Fallout: New Vegas [PC - DVD-ROM/Vereinigtes Königreich] (2010)
Ebenso wird das hier bestätigt:
Amazon.de: Kunden diskutieren: Fallout New Vegas [PEGI] - AT oder UK Import?

Also deutsch und uncut


----------



## GTA 3 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*

Fallout ist eh nichts für mich. Ist mir zu langweilig, Oblivion hat mir mehr Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Dude (23. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*

Ich habs bestellt 
Danke für den Tip


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (23. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*



Mental Gear schrieb:


> Gute Englischkenntnisse sollten heutzutage eigentlich Grundvoraussetzung bzw. Standard sein.
> Fallout hat eindeutlig die bessere Synchro in Englisch, bei manch anderem Spiel ist Deutsch besser(siehe Gothic).
> Hab schon bei F3 Englisch bevorzugt und bei NV bleibt's sicher dabei.
> Wichtiger Preishinweis auf jeden Fall.


Öhm ... watt?


Fallout: New Vegas ist ein Steamworks-Titel, sprich: Zwangsweise an Steam zu binden. Wer damit leben kann, der hat dann den Vorteil nach der Bindung des Keys an seinen Steam-Account dass er die Sprache wählen kann die er will, Standart ist eh für deutsche Nutzer dass Spiele in Deutsch geladen und installiert werden, egal woher bezogen.


----------



## Dude (23. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*

Wer übrigens günstige Spiele oder Blu-rays sucht,sollte unbedingt mal bei DVDs, Blu-ray Movies, Games, Music & more - Free UK delivery | Zavvi.com nachschauen.
Da gibts echt einige Schnäppchen 
Funzt zwar auch nur mit Kreditkarte,habe bis jetzt aber keinerlei Probleme gehabt.


----------



## BeerIsGood (23. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*

Bis das das nächste Mal so billig ist, kanns noch ne Weile dauern, da sollte man schon zugreifen. Nur das mit der Kreditkarte macht mir Probleme...

Und um meinen Senf dazuzugeben: Zum Beispiel Team Fortress 2 will ich mir gar nicht erst auf Deutsch vorstellen, da basiert ja auch viel auf den örtlichen Klischees wie den Aussies mit ihrem ständigen "Mate".


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*

Ich warte auf eine Box mit Fallout3(allen Addons) und New Vegeas mit allesn Addons(wenn denn mal alle kommen)


----------



## butter_milch (23. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*

Ich habe mir die F3 GOTY für 13€ gekauft. Das war allerdings ganze 2 Jahre nachdem das Spiel in die Läden kam.

Die New Vegas DLCs werden höchstwahrscheinlich nur über Steam käuflich sein, wobei ich denke, dass Bethesda auch hier eine GOTY in den Laden stellen wird.


----------



## Duke Nukem (23. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*

Klingt gut! Wer hat Erfahrung mit einem der Anbieter?


----------



## riedochs (23. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*



> Für umgerechnet nur 16,38€ verkauft die britische Website gameplay.co.uk  das Rollenspiel Fallout: New Vegas (UK). Der Versand nach Deutschland  beträgt  3,45€. Zahlen kann man aber nur mit einer Kreditkarte.
> 
> Der einzige andere Anbieter, welcher hier mithalten kann ist game.co.uk, wo das Spiel momentan 18,71€ kostet. Laut Geizhals gibt es die Normalversion (UK) sonst erst ab 26,88€.



Habe bei beiden Anbietern schon mehrfach gekauft. Bisher immer alles bestens gelaufen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die F3 GOTY für 13€ gekauft. Das war allerdings ganze 2 Jahre nachdem das Spiel in die Läden kam.
> 
> Die New Vegas DLCs werden höchstwahrscheinlich nur über Steam käuflich sein, wobei ich denke, dass Bethesda auch hier eine GOTY in den Laden stellen wird.



Ja das will ich aber alles zusammen haben. Ambesten noch eine Mod die die Beiden welten verbindet. Das wäre der hammer...und wohl die Größte spiele Welt die es gibt >!


----------



## Duke Nukem (23. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*



riedochs schrieb:


> Habe bei beiden Anbietern schon mehrfach gekauft. Bisher immer alles bestens gelaufen.



Prima, Danke! Dann werde ich wohl zuschlagen. 

Wie lange soll denn das Angebot gelten? Konnte leider keine Infos diesbezüglich auf den Seiten finden.


----------



## Rolk (24. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*

Eigentlich wollte ich Fallout 3 noch mal mit Mods anfangen und New Vegas erst später nachschieben sobald es günstiger wird. Bei dem Preis bekommt es aber gleich eine Chance. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Mental Gear (24. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Fallout: New Vegas ist ein Steamworks-Titel, sprich: Zwangsweise an Steam zu binden. Wer damit leben kann, der hat dann den Vorteil nach der Bindung des Keys an seinen Steam-Account dass er die Sprache wählen kann die er will, Standart ist eh für deutsche Nutzer dass Spiele in Deutsch geladen und installiert werden, egal woher bezogen.



Wenn Du mich schon unbedingt zitieren mußt, wäre es auch sinnvoll wenn deine Aussage irgendeinen Bezug zu meiner hat. 
Und schon mal darüber nachgedacht, daß ich vielleicht Steam mit meiner englischen Adresse angemeldet habe? Nee, dafür reicht die Phantasie nicht aus wie es scheint.


----------



## b3bb1 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*



Mental Gear schrieb:


> Wenn Du mich schon unbedingt zitieren mußt, wäre es auch sinnvoll wenn deine Aussage irgendeinen Bezug zu meiner hat.
> Und schon mal darüber nachgedacht, daß ich vielleicht Steam mit meiner englischen Adresse angemeldet habe? Nee, dafür reicht die Phantasie nicht aus wie es scheint.



Und was soll mit deiner englischen Adresse anders sein? Da kannst du es trotzdem auf deutsch stellen..

Leider hab ich keine KK, sonst würd ich es mir sofort holen


----------



## b3bb1 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*

Da ich mittlerweile eine KK habe wollt ich mir nun das Spiel auf Amazon UK kaufen.

Zu meine Verwirrung steht auf der Page " In stock" und bisschen weiter unten Item Quantity: 1

Wenn ich jetzt unter Pay auf Continue klick, komme ich wieder auf Items mit dem Satz:
We're sorry. The quantity that you requested is no longer available. The number to the right is the maximum quantity currently available.

Wieso steht auf der Page "In stock" wenn doch keins auf Lager ist? Das ist doch verarsche


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*



Mental Gear schrieb:


> Wenn Du mich schon unbedingt zitieren mußt, wäre es auch sinnvoll wenn deine Aussage irgendeinen Bezug zu meiner hat.
> Und schon mal darüber nachgedacht, daß ich vielleicht Steam mit meiner englischen Adresse angemeldet habe? Nee, dafür reicht die Phantasie nicht aus wie es scheint.


Klang halt so als wenn deine Grundannahme war: Spiel aus England = auf Englisch.

Wenn dem nicht so ist war mein Beitrag halt ein wenig überflüssig. = )


----------



## butter_milch (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*

Kleines Update:

Mittlerweile gibt es das Spiel für perverse 14€ 

Quelle: Fallout: New Vegas (PC) at Gameplay - FREE UK Delivery


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*

kommt da dann nicht noch versand und zoll drauf ?
war bei steam glaub ich noch billiger


----------



## jensi251 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*

Toller Preis.


----------



## Schnibbel (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fallout: New Vegas (UK) für nur 16€*

Die UK Version ist doch Uncut. Macht Steam mir aus der jetzt die Cut Version wegen meinem Deutschen Account?


----------

